# HELP: How to use DEX-P99RS in Front/Rear/Sub instead of High/Mid/Low/Sub?



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Title says it all. I decided to remove my Kenwood Excelon DNX-9960 and install my Pioneer DEX-P99RS that has been sitting (until now) BNIB since I got it back in May. The installation instructions only illustrate that the "High" RCA is not used and that the RCA's needed are Mid/Low/Sub. I'm assuming Sub=Sub, if I'm wrong please let me know. But, which is used for Front/Rear? I did search "DEX-P99RS" but there were 10 pages of threads to go through, none of which seems like they would help. Thanks in advance! 

Also, if anyone wants to know why I removed the DNX9960... Well, first the CMOS-300 took a dump on me. I'm sending it back for a warranty exchange new one. And, it's freezing and crashing on me. Also, after the last recommended update, the Volume will only go up/down by repeatedly pressing the button on the head unit or remote. That's annoying as hell, especially in a Jeep Wrangler. I have spoke to the shop where I purchased it and since I purchased the Extended Warranty they are willing to exchange it for a BNIB one which I will be listing on eBay, unless someone here is interested.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

your manual has it in there for different configurations


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

I just skimmed through (twice) every page of the manual and cannot find anything. Please help!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

JKashat said:


> I just skimmed through (twice) every page of the manual and cannot find anything. Please help!


I just read the whole manual as well. I have owned three of the JDM versions (DEH-P01) and don't remember it being able to do this. There is a way around it I suppose, but I don't know how it will affect things like AutoTA and what not. This headunit is designed to be used as a 3-way or 4-way active headunit, not for a simple F/R/Sub setup. Because all 8 channels are full-range, meaning you can adjust the xover points from 20hz-20khz, what you COULD do is run the Sub to your subs, setting the LPF at 63/80/100hz or whatever you choose. Then, run the LOW channels to your fronts with an 80hz HPF. It will ask you to set the LPF on the LOW channels as well. Leave the slope on the LPF at "pass" which bypasses the LPF and will in essence allow your front speakers to play everything from 80hz up (it doesn't have to be an 80hz xover point, just using that as an example). You would do the same thing for your rears on the MID channels with whatever HPF you chose, and leave the HIGH channels empty. You'll have to go into the Initial Settings menu (hold down multi scroll while the unit is powered off) and turn off the HIGH channels in "Speaker Setup." 

Honestly, this is probably quite a bit more headunit than you need for your setup, but I suppose you could make it work that way. 

*Shameless Plug:* I am actually in the market for a DEX-P99RS if you want to get rid of it and buy something that may fit your needs a bit better. Something like an 880PRS would retain most of the basic features but give you the option of doing a F/R/Sub. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

JKashat said:


> I just skimmed through (twice) every page of the manual and cannot find anything. Please help!


You own a 1000$ HU and you've just "skimmed" the manual... 

:laugh:



> That's annoying as hell, especially in a Jeep Wrangler.


You know the Wrangler is basically #1 for HU water damage right?? :laugh:

Can't tell you how many times I've seen it.. I certainly hope it's never an issue with you... 

Then again, you put a 1k$ HU in a rattletrap, so it's a crapshoot right off..


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> I just read the whole manual as well. I have owned three of the JDM versions (DEH-P01) and don't remember it being able to do this. There is a way around it I suppose, but I don't know how it will affect things like AutoTA and what not. This headunit is designed to be used as a 3-way or 4-way active headunit, not for a simple F/R/Sub setup. Because all 8 channels are full-range, meaning you can adjust the xover points from 20hz-20khz, what you COULD do is run the Sub to your subs, setting the LPF at 63/80/100hz or whatever you choose. Then, run the LOW channels to your fronts with an 80hz HPF. It will ask you to set the LPF on the LOW channels as well. Leave the slope on the LPF at "pass" which bypasses the LPF and will in essence allow your front speakers to play everything from 80hz up (it doesn't have to be an 80hz xover point, just using that as an example). You would do the same thing for your rears on the MID channels with whatever HPF you chose, and leave the HIGH channels empty. You'll have to go into the Initial Settings menu (hold down multi scroll while the unit is powered off) and turn off the HIGH channels in "Speaker Setup."
> 
> Honestly, this is probably quite a bit more headunit than you need for your setup, but I suppose you could make it work that way.
> 
> *Shameless Plug:* I am actually in the market for a DEX-P99RS if you want to get rid of it and buy something that may fit your needs a bit better. Something like an 880PRS would retain most of the basic features but give you the option of doing a F/R/Sub. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


I would love to use it as a 4-way (High/Mid/Low/Sub) but I'm not looking to change my entire setup. I know that this is more than I need but I already removed the DNX9960 and unboxed the DEX-P99RS and mounted it to the dash kit. My Jeep is apart and in need of a radio so I can put it back together ASAP as it is my daily driver. I don't really have a spot to add "Low" range speakers. I have the a/d/s/ 346CS (High/Mid) in the dash and the rear factory speakers in the soundbar off a JL Audio HD600/4. I originally had the HD600/4 Bi-Amped to the a/d/s/'s and the Kenwood internal amp (rear channels) powering the soundbar (just for rear fill) but the output on the rears was almost not existent. So, we changed it to have the HD600/4 to power the fronts/rears. I suppose I could change it back and bi-amp the fronts and eliminate the rears but I still wouldn't have a 3-way front stage. In that case would I use High/Mid/Sub or Mid/Low/Sub for Tweeter/Mid Range/Sub. I wasn't planning on using the P99RS until down the road when I got another vehicle to a complete 4-way system in, but I have it and decided to actually give it a shot and see if it was as great as it is made out to be. I'd really prefer to just hook it up as Front/Rear/Sub if possible to do so properly and effectively. Thanks!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> You own a 1000$ HU and you've just "skimmed" the manual...
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


I just "skimmed" the manual to see where it references about the RCA connections. I plan on reading through everything after it is installed. I need to understand the RCA part just to get it installed first.

I will be as careful as possible to prevent water damage but if it happens that's what insurance is for. I don't plan on leaving the top off if it rains and my wife has already agreed to give up the garage in the summer so I won't have to put the top up every night and worry about the weather.

Actually, my Wrangler isn't a rattletrap. I have line-x'd the whole tub and will also be sound deadening the tub as well in the spring/summer. I know some will think this pointless in a convertible, especially a Wrangler but I believe it'll help with road noise.

Common guys, this is supposed to be a "No Question Is A Dumb Question" thread, please help and don't make me feel like an idiot for putting a P99RS in a Wrangler. I know it doesn't belong in there but it's what I got and what I have to use since I don't have another head unit and have already committed myself to installing it.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Turn the source off. Then go through the setup options. I seem to remember the option of being able to go three way versus four way on my P-01. IIRC, it lets you turn off selected pre outs...

If I can remember, I'll go through mine today and get back to you.

How about this instead:

http://pioneer.ipapercms.dk/Manuals/DEX_P99RS_CRB3063_manual/

Page 38 and some on page 39

You turn off the power and then hold down the multi control button until it registers the initial setup menu. The speaker setting is the second option/menu/whatever going through.

And you're no more of an "idiot" for installing a P99 into your Wrangler than I am for installing a P-01 into a Yaris. Screw the haters. If you did everything they wanted you to, you'd be running Rainbow speakers and losing soundoffs...


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well per the manual, "MID" is always on and cannot be turned off. So if you're doing a 3-way, whether it's HI/MID/SUB or F/R/SUB, you will use the MID/LOW/SUB outputs and leave the HIGH outputs empty. You could bi-amp the fronts and ditch the soundbar, at which point you could either keep the a/d/s passive crossover or ditch it (I would ditch it). If you went active, you could set all the crossover points from the HU. Use MID for the tweeters, LOW for the midrange/midbass, and SUB for the subs. If you keep the passive crossovers, you might as well not bi-amp, keep the soundbar on the rear channels of the amp, and follow my suggestion in the previous post. BTW- how were you biamping before if you still had the soundbar running off the rear speaker channels on the Kenwood? Any TA or EQ changes that were made to whichever a/d/s speakers were connected to the rear RCA outputs would have impacted the soundbar as well.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

The 880prs has a switch on the back to change mode from 3 way to F/R/S. It also changes the xover points that are available it has more for 3 way. I read some of the manual for the 99 a while back, I got the idea you could set the xovers to do a RCA set 80Hz HP (or whatever) to do rears and since you can set the level on them its the same as a fader anyway.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

That's true, it would act as a fader. However, there is no actual Fade control on the P99RS; just Balance control. That should be a dead giveaway that this deck does not have a F/R/Sub option.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> You own a 1000$ HU and you've just "skimmed" the manual...
> 
> :laugh:


Suggested price $1,349.00

I would read every word in the manual at least once!

BTW 

I wish I could afford to have one just sitting around.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I would like one to run F/R/S/midbass, but not going to sink that kind of coin in my dash there are other ways. It is amazing how we don't have the electronics knowledge to make a more capable HU for a reasonable price, lol, but I can get a smart phone for <$100.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> I would like one to run F/R/S/midbass, but not going to sink that kind of coin in my dash there are other ways. It is amazing how we don't have the electronics knowledge to make a more capable HU for a reasonable price, lol, but I can get a smart phone for <$100.


Phones cost quite a bit more to manufacture than $100. You get it for pennies because you sign a contract with the carrier so they eat the loss up front. Maybe we could get the headunits subsidized by signing a 2 year XM subscription?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

JKashat said:


> Title says it all. I decided to remove my Kenwood Excelon DNX-9960 and install my Pioneer DEX-P99RS that has been sitting (until now) BNIB since I got it back in May. The installation instructions only illustrate that the "High" RCA is not used and that the RCA's needed are Mid/Low/Sub. I'm assuming Sub=Sub, if I'm wrong please let me know. But, which is used for Front/Rear? I did search "DEX-P99RS" but there were 10 pages of threads to go through, none of which seems like they would help. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to know why I removed the DNX9960... Well, first the CMOS-300 took a dump on me. I'm sending it back for a warranty exchange new one. And, it's freezing and crashing on me. Also, after the last recommended update, the Volume will only go up/down by repeatedly pressing the button on the head unit or remote. That's annoying as hell, especially in a Jeep Wrangler. I have spoke to the shop where I purchased it and since I purchased the Extended Warranty they are willing to exchange it for a BNIB one which I will be listing on eBay, unless someone here is interested.


same reason I got rid of my kenwood  very disappointing considering the price point on that unit.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Update, installed the P99RS this afternoon. I did it Front=Mid, Rear=Low, and Sub=Sub. I haven't adjusted ANYTHING yet but the SQ is much better. The install was easy and straight forward but I made the mistake of relocating the Sirius antenna and now it keeps "Acquiring Signal". I'll have to move it back when I have time to tear it back down. I'll probably wait until the weather warms up a bit. I love that little remote!


----------

